# Pics from around Exmouth, WA



## smacdonald (May 17, 2008)

Hi all,

I'm finally getting around to posting some more pictures from my trip to WA earlier this year. Here are the previous installments:

The Pinnacles and Lesueur National Park

Numbat alert!

Perth Zoo

Tiger snakes

Into the Rat's nest

Shark Bay

Monkey Mia and Hamelin Pool

Here are a few pics from around Exmouth. I'm getting too old and lazy to post the entire thing here, so if you want to see more pics, go to my blog: Cape Range National Park and Exmouth.




Pilbara death adder (_Acanthophis wellsi_).




Green turtle (_Chelonia mydas_) nesting on a beach at Exmouth, Western Australia. 5 min exposure at ISO 1600. Beach and turtle lit with a low-powered LED torch.




Hatchling green turtle (_Chelonia mydas_) making its way down the beach at Exmouth.




A Giant Enemy Crab eating a hatchling green turtle (_Chelonia mydas_).




Northern spiny-tailed gecko (_Strophurus ciliaris aberrans_).




Western hooded scaly-foot (_Pygopus nigriceps_).




Perentie (_Varanus giganteus_).




Mulga snake (_Pseudechis australis_).


See the rest here.


Stewart


----------



## richardsc (May 17, 2008)

my sister is living in exmouth,she was working with a turtle survey team tracking nests and turtles to,i must go visit her,she keeps teasing me with reptile snaps,a lovely area,thanks for sharing your pics,great shots to


----------



## Wild~Touch (May 17, 2008)

Hey Stewart
Your photos certainly have the WOW factor, thanks for sharing. Gecko is my favourite. 
Cheers
Sandee


----------



## hozy6 (May 17, 2008)

nice pics the one with the little turtle is a good shot but is bad to see it happen but thats nature the sunset with the turtle is a great shot


----------



## moloch05 (May 17, 2008)

Beautiful photos, Stewart. I love the shots of the Pilbarra Death Adder. I saw nesting turtles in November but never and the privilege of seeing the hatchlings. That would have been quite an experience!

Perenties are fantastic, aren't they?

You trip reports on your website are excellent.

Regards,
David


----------



## smacdonald (May 17, 2008)

Thanks for the kind words, everyone!



moloch05 said:


> Perenties are fantastic, aren't they?



Hi David,

They sure are. I like animals that, due to their large size or formidable weaponry, aren't scared of me. It makes photographing them *much* easier.


Stewart


----------



## Ryan93 (May 17, 2008)

I love you photos stewart. I realy want to go to the pilbara region in WA i have seen photos of it as reptiles and they are beautifull


----------



## NCHERPS (May 17, 2008)

Great shots Stewart.
The last one is like a poster shot, awesome!

Neil


----------



## nathancl (May 17, 2008)

stunning nigriceps


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (May 17, 2008)

wow nice photos stewart, shame the crab got the turtle.


----------



## [email protected] (May 17, 2008)

nice stewart
yeah the mulga photo definatly make a great poster or even front of a reptile book. they are all great.
cheers steve


----------

